
Robots Evolve And Learn How to Lie - nickb
http://discovermagazine.com/2008/jan/robots-evolve-and-learn-how-to-lie
======
mattmaroon
Those guys are morons. They evolved a robot, but not one that cleans or cooks
for you. Just one that goes around eating stuff. Basically, they created my
wife.

(She's going to do whatever the real life equivalent of down-modding me is if
she ever sees that.)

------
ivankirigin
Hype to get into the press is something that is really annoying about AI and
robots. It would be great if people actually understood how most research just
doesn't scale into the human analog. This line of research will NOT produce
human-like robots that know the subtleties of deceit.

We're talking about "robots with light sensors, rings of blue light, and
wheels". Ridiculous.

~~~
eru
I guess computers will learn to bluff long before they learn to deceit.

